# Fall turkey permits go on sale Thursday



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Just thought I'd throw a reminder out there that fall turkey permits go on sale Thursday morning at 8am. Last year they lasted only hours and less than that for the southern region.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Tags go on sale shortly, good luck to everyone.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Northern tags are sold out.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Still some southern tags


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

wow, that doesn't take long. How is the fall hunt, anyway? How does it compare to the spring hunt other than the Toms not strutting and trying to breed the hens?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> wow, that doesn't take long. How is the fall hunt, anyway? How does it compare to the spring hunt other than the Toms not strutting and trying to breed the hens?


Very limited hunt boundaries.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Who got a fall tag this year?


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

I got a tag for me and my 3 oldest boys again this year. Last years fall hunt was awesome. This year there is way more area to hunt including where I hunt in the spring only 5 minutes from my house. So I'm way excited about that. Here is the bird my 8 year-old shot last fall.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

whitepd01 said:


> This year there is way more area to hunt including where I hunt in the spring only 5 minutes from my house.


I thought the hunt boundaries were the same as last year?


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

hawglips said:


> I thought the hunt boundaries were the same as last year?


The southern boundaries look the same to me, but it looks like the northern boundaries were expanded quite a bit. I got a southern tag, but if I had paid better attention to what they added, I think I would have switched to northern. My goal this year is to be more patient. I really struggled to tell the jakes from the toms last year, those beards just all looked the same to me at 40 yards. I'll have to find a way to get them to 20 yards and pick out a better turkey.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

toasty said:


> The southern boundaries look the same to me, but it looks like the northern boundaries were expanded quite a bit. I got a southern tag, but if I had paid better attention to what they added, I think I would have switched to northern. My goal this year is to be more patient. I really struggled to tell the jakes from the toms last year, those beards just all looked the same to me at 40 yards. I'll have to find a way to get them to 20 yards and pick out a better turkey.


I got the southern tag as well. Looking forward to my first fall turkey hunt, we hammer them in the spring back home.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Northern:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=727

Southern:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/public/details_boundary.php?boundary_id=728

Still limited space with a lot of private ground, but it should be an okay hunt. Southern looks the same, north looks a little more open to me.


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

I have no idea what the southern area is like. But the northern area this year is way bigger than last year. Last year there was like 1 spec of public land. This year there is quite a bit.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

SCtransplant said:


> I got the southern tag as well. Looking forward to my first fall turkey hunt, we hammer them in the spring back home.


You'll love hunting turkeys in UT.


----------

